# Certificates/Diploma/BS-Degree in Phil



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

Will the *certificates/diploma/BS-degree*(e.g teacher, computer science, etc.) that are acquired here in Philippines are counted when you are going to apply job in Aust? Or He/she really will undergo training(s)?


----------



## ibu (Feb 22, 2011)

You would probably need to undertake further university level study. I once worked with an overseas qualified doctor....in Australia he was working as an assistant nurse while he upgraded his qualifications. 

No offence but from reading your message I would also suggest you improve your written English or it wont matter how good your qualifications are you will struggle to find employment.


----------



## 4everblue (Jul 20, 2011)

ibu said:


> You would probably need to undertake further university level study. I once worked with an overseas qualified doctor....in Australia he was working as an assistant nurse while he upgraded his qualifications.
> 
> No offence but from reading your message I would also suggest you improve your written English or it wont matter how good your qualifications are you will struggle to find employment.


Your suggestion is well taken and appreciated. Thank you *ibu*.


----------

